

Pinterest Closes A New $27M Round, Valuing At $200M - timjahn
http://allthingsd.com/20111007/exclusive-pinterest-set-to-close-a-new-round-with-andreessen-horowitz-valuing-start-up-at-200m

======
timjahn
"The start-up, which has no revenue to speak of yet and is still in invite-
only mode, has become the latest hot start-up of late in Silicon Valley."

Jesus Christ. Are we serious? Are we REALLY serious?

I'm speechless.

